# Market Research



## oob (Apr 4, 2011)

Looking at buying a relatively inexpensive property in a small town an hour away from where I'm living.
How would I go about checking how often properties transact, vacancy rates, etc. in the town?

New to all this obviously.


----------



## banjopete (Feb 4, 2014)

Unfortunately much of this information is closely guarded by the real estate "professionals" so you won't be able to find it in all provinces. Some cities offer great property information and are good starting points, your other places are usual haunts like kijiji, craigslist for rental info and pricing info for comparison. You might also engage a real estate agent to help answer these questions. If you mention you're looking at buying you never know how helpful they can be.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Try running an ad in the local paper or Kijiji. Figure out what a typical rent is in that town. Let's say you are looking at a 3 bedroom 1 bath house and they rent for $1200.

"For Rent 3 bed 1 bath house in Oak Hills section, $1200 a month" and see how many replies you get. If you get 10 replies in less than a week, that kind of rental is in demand. If you hardly get any replies and they are all from morons who expect you to give them everything for nothing, run away.

By the way after 40 years in rental real estate I would never own a rental that far away.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

Whoa...can people now pay to advertise on this site? I mean if you are going to use this site to advertise, the owners of the site should at least get something too.

To answer the OP question, yes, this info is closely guarder by realtors in this country, in the US there are websites to simply go online and check prices histories and such. Here, contact a RE agent. Which in itself isn't a bad thing, it is good to have a professional on your side to help you through the process, especially when you have never purchased a property before. The only downside is the freedom of information thingy.


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

Look at ads and what comparable properties are renting for.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Cal said:


> Whoa...can people now pay to advertise on this site? I mean if you are going to use this site to advertise, the owners of the site should at least get something too.
> 
> To answer the OP question, yes, this info is closely guarder by realtors in this country, in the US there are websites to simply go online and check prices histories and such. Here, contact a RE agent. Which in itself isn't a bad thing, it is good to have a professional on your side to help you through the process, especially when you have never purchased a property before. The only downside is the freedom of information thingy.


Read my post again. That is not an ad, it is an example of the kind of ad someone might run, if they wanted to find out if that kind of house was in demand.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> Read my post again. That is not an ad, it is an example of the kind of ad someone might run, if they wanted to find out if that kind of house was in demand.


I believe Cal was responding to the "now missing" post above yours that was just ads.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

Don't take offense Rusty. :biggrin: You gave good advice, it will help oob gauge demand in their desired area.

There was another ad, I mean post in between ours, it appears that the post and poster have been removed from the site. Thanks forum admin!


----------



## CharlesF.Donahue (Jan 7, 2015)

There are having many ways through which you can check the transact properties, the most common and easy ways to check the properties is online checking. By using internet you can find out the latest property which are inexpensive and easily available, you just visit to the different websites of property and easily get the overall details of real estate property in which you are interested.


----------



## ohsmarketing (Mar 24, 2015)

As you know most of the agents don't show the exact location of the properties. So you should hire a local real estate agent in your area and he will assist you better because he have a great knowledge of local properties.


----------



## realestateongabriola (Mar 24, 2015)

Hi,
There are a lot of option for you to find local property in your area.
1) Classified ads - Post a ad on your local classified ad sites.
2) Make a search where is a property for sale.
3) Hire a Real estate agent.


----------



## realestateongabriola (Mar 24, 2015)

Hi,
There are a lot of option for you to find local property in your area.
1) Classified ads - Post a ad on your local classified ad sites.
2) Make a search where is a property for sale.
3) Hire a Real estate agent.


----------



## Davis (Nov 11, 2014)

"Hello, Landlord Oob. The washing machine is overflowing and flooding the basement. You might want to come over and do something about it now. We're going out for dinner."

Are you sure you want to own something an hour away?


----------

